# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Mach3 LPT BOB

## nhatson

em định vẽ lại mạch BOB LPT cho mach3 , dự định cấu hình như thế này
-drive thường có cách ly rồi nên ngõ ra cho drive chỉ cần dệm, ngõ ra cho drive dùng conector với dây bấm sẵn 1 đầu ( ko dùng domino)
-3 ngõ ra cách li để điều khiển biến tần
-1 ngõ ra ko đệm để cho colant
-5 ngõ vào cách ly
- có charge pump
- có PWM to analog
- tích hợp nguồn 220VAC > 5VDC cho BOB ( biến áp)
- tích hợp nguồn 220VAC >24VDC cho cảm biến ( biến áp)
các cụ có thêm í tưởng gì ko ah?
sau khi hoàn tất thử nghiệm em sẽ public file

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, Gamo, hieunguyenkham, ppgas, thuhanoi, TLP, Tuanlm

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em hay thêm vài cái led ở mỗi IO nhìn cho nó trực quan cụ ah.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Uầy, hay là ông làm giống SmoothStepper đi, tui đặt 3 bộ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> --- Em hay thêm vài cái led ở mỗi IO nhìn cho nó trực quan cụ ah.


theo cụ lái mí con led out/ in đó thế nào cho hợp lí ợ

----------


## nhatson

> Uầy, hay là ông làm giống SmoothStepper đi, tui đặt 3 bộ


di mua smoothstep cho nhanh cụ

----------


## solero

Đề nghị cụ 1 đường in/out kèm luôn đường COM bên cạnh, Nhiều cái nối cứ phải câu COM ra bực mình lắm.

Nhân tiện cụ để sẵn mấy chỗ để cắm relay luôn cho tiện.

----------


## nhatson

> Đề nghị cụ 1 đường in/out kèm luôn đường COM bên cạnh, Nhiều cái nối cứ phải câu COM ra bực mình lắm.
> 
> Nhân tiện cụ để sẵn mấy chỗ để cắm relay luôn cho tiện.


relay em sẽ suy nghĩ. 

đường com thì em đang suy nghĩ, vì người thich com + người thich com - 
xử lí thế nào ta

----------


## linhdt1121

> relay em sẽ suy nghĩ. 
> 
> đường com thì em đang suy nghĩ, vì người thich com + người thich com - 
> xử lí thế nào ta


Cụ để com riêng ra, sau đó kèm theo cái chân cắm, cụ nào muốn com - thì cắm, thích com + thì cắm. Kiểu như trọn NO, NC đó

----------

nhatson

----------


## ppgas

Nhatson có làm thì làm thêm một số, anh em đặt hàng mua vật tư một thể cho nó giảm kinh phí nhỉ? 
Thanks.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Cụ NS chơi luôn ngõ ra line driver luôn cho tiện cụ ợ. Chống được cái em nhiễu.

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ NS chơi luôn ngõ ra line driver luôn cho tiện cụ ợ. Chống được cái em nhiễu.


line driver  cụ thik dùng con IC dì nhẩy

----------


## Ga con

Bắt đầu giống em rồi.
Nhưng loay hoay một hồi em ngưng làm luôn  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Line driver em dùng luôn con 7414 luôn. Ngon hơn thì dùng 26ls31. Còn tiện nhưng đắt thì 75176.

Chỗ input em nghĩ nên có room cho tụ low pass filter.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Bắt đầu giống em rồi.
> Nhưng loay hoay một hồi em ngưng làm luôn .
> 
> Line driver em dùng luôn con 7414 luôn. Ngon hơn thì dùng 26ls31. Còn tiện nhưng đắt thì 75176.
> 
> Chỗ input em nghĩ nên có room cho tụ low pass filter.
> 
> Thanks.


line drive em nghĩ để sau, đơn giản trước vậy  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> Nhatson có làm thì làm thêm một số, anh em đặt hàng mua vật tư một thể cho nó giảm kinh phí nhỉ? 
> Thanks.


mục tiêu là để trải nghiệm ah, đi chợ mua đồ rồi vẻ ráp cho nó có thú ah

còn save chi phí em nghĩ đi mua đồ thương mại china chác sẽ hiệu quả hơn

----------


## solero

> đường com thì em đang suy nghĩ, vì người thich com + người thich com - 
> xử lí thế nào ta


Làm cái Jumper 3 chân cụ ạ. Cắm sang bên phải thì COM- sang bên trái thì COM+ ke ke.

----------


## nhatson

bản simple em tạm theo kim chỉ nam này vậy

----------


## Nam CNC

1 cái đơn giản giá thị trường 250K 1 em , vậy è ra làm nó đáng không ta ? em mua người quen còn 200K vậy thì tiếp tục 200K cho nó nhanh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

BOB LPT và BOB USB có gì khác biệt nhiều không mà sao giá 2 cái nó khác xa nhiều vậy các bác? ông anh hôm bữa ngồi cafe mới khoe mới mua cái BOB usb 80 đồng trên Ebay, khen quá chừng, đã từng xem dc cái clip so sánh giữa máy dùng BOB LPT và USB, kết quả là máy dùng BOB USB chạy nhanh gần gấp đôi con máy kia, em có lưu link của cái clip đó mà giờ tìm lại ko thấy.

----------


## duonghoang

> line driver  cụ thik dùng con IC dì nhẩy


--- Led output thì em đấu song song với ngõ ra driver luôn, input thì nối tiếp với con opto ngõ vào.
--- Có đợt nào đi sửa máy gặp cái bob của cụ, cụ xài mầy con đệm 74.. gì đấy nhưng ko thấy gắn vào, mấy đại ca ở đây độ lại chơi dây đồng direct luôn thế mà chạy phà phà 24/24  :Smile: )

----------


## ducduy9104

Các bác cho em hỏi ké cái nảy lảm BOB có ổn ko? Em nó ghi Dual Driver I/F.

----------


## nhatson

> 1 cái đơn giản giá thị trường 250K 1 em , vậy è ra làm nó đáng không ta ? em mua người quen còn 200K vậy thì tiếp tục 200K cho nó nhanh.


di nhiên làm ko đáng, nhưng để phù hợp hơn thì đáng, em sẽ ko dùng domino, mà dùng conector, dây bán sẵn ngoài chợ, mình cắm vào BOB, đầu kia nối vào drive hoặc các tbị khác

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác cho em hỏi ké cái nảy lảm BOB có ổn ko? Em nó ghi Dual Driver I/F.


ko xài ko dám phán, nhưng ngồi hàn dây cái jack với em như bị tra tấn

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## ducduy9104

> ko xài ko dám phán, nhưng ngồi hàn dây cái jack với em như bị tra tấn


Hi hi đúng là tra tấn thật nhưng tại nó lảm đẹp quá nên cũng muốn vọc vạch  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Com + hay - thì có gì mà lăn tăn nhỉ. Out dùng conector thì mỗi cái 4 pin, [+ s d -] là xong.
Nên có sẵn min 2 - 3 relay để 1 cái dùng cho vfd, charge pump, floot.
Input nên có low pass filter.
Led thì nên có, option ai thích thì lắp.
Line drive thì chống nhiễ tốt, nhưng ít người biết dùng, và thường không có cũng chẵng sao. Nên để đó. Khỏi tính.
LPT có 12 out, 5 in. Tùy nghi sử dụng, ưu tiên những tính năng tối cần thiết.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

http://cnc4pc.com/Tech_Docs/C11G_R8_7_USER%20MANUAL.pdf
http://cnc4pc.com/Tech_Docs/C35S_R1_3_USER%20MANUAL.pdf
http://cnc4pc.com/Tech_Docs/C11S-R1%202_USER_MANUAL.pdf

mấy mẫu từ cnc4pc, bắt đầu rối phin

----------

doanthienthinh

----------


## nhatson

thêm hình mẫu tới từ leadshine
http://www.leadshineusa.com/UploadFi...660hm_V1.1.pdf
http://www.leadshineusa.com/UploadFi...660hm_V1.2.pdf

----------


## anhcos

Tổng hợp ý kiến xong Nhatson cứ thế tự quyết và làm luôn. Chứ không thể đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của ae đuợc.

----------


## solero

..................................................  ...

----------


## nhatson

> Tổng hợp ý kiến xong Nhatson cứ thế tự quyết và làm luôn. Chứ không thể đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của ae đuợc.


phải thu thập ý tưởng xem có cái nào mình chưa nghĩ tới hay ko ah

----------


## duonghoang

> di nhiên làm ko đáng, nhưng để phù hợp hơn thì đáng, em sẽ ko dùng domino, mà dùng conector, dây bán sẵn ngoài chợ, mình cắm vào BOB, đầu kia nối vào drive hoặc các tbị khác


--- Em cũng thích chơi connector, nhưng ngặt cái mỗi lần test cái gì cũng phải hàn thêm vào cái đầu cắm nên cũng hơi làm biếng  :Smile: . Em chơi toàn CTHT nên ko cần phải làm nguồn cho cái sensor, tận dụng nguồn PC cho tiện. Nói chung tuỳ người thích một cách khác nhau mà thiết kế nó hơi khác một ít.

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

bàn tới bàn lui, lôi PCB ra vẽ... NẢN, lôi step ra nghịch với CPLD, hàn xong đóng dây nản típ

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cụ vẽ nguyên lý đi, em góp sức làm layout  :Smile: .

----------


## nhatson

> --- Cụ vẽ nguyên lý đi, em góp sức làm layout .


mới màn schecmatic mà nản rồi, đề mai xung vẽ típ. giờ công cuộc thu dọn chiến trường bắt đầu

----------


## nhatson

phiên bản 1, em tự chốt
ngõ vào cách li, chỉ có 1 option nối dây, pin 10 được trưng dụng sẵn cho ESTOP, ngõ vào dùng domino
ngo ra có đệm, option common + hoặc - cho cồng dk step, cách li quang 2 ngõ ra, ngõ ra dùng conector bán sẵn
có pwm> analog



add thêm 2 cái biến áp hàn bo là xong

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## biết tuốt

là em thì em cho thêm 2 cái trở băng loại 9 pin ở đầu ra lpt

----------

CNC FANUC, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

một mớ bòng bong

----------


## nhatson

tạm ổn mai kiểm tra lần nữa

----------

anhcos, CKD, vanlam1102

----------


## nhatson

12h24 PM
fed 24 2016

add thêm cái chargepum kéo relay

----------

h-d, hoitm

----------


## nhatson

file đã chốt và gởi đi làm mẫu

----------

CKD, duonghoang, h-d, hoitm, thuhanoi

----------


## hoitm

> file đã chốt và gởi đi làm mẫu


 không biết bác nhất sơn làm cái này thuơng mại hay là share cho mọi người tự làm bob vậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Mình nghĩ chắc thử để kiểm tra nguyên lý ok. Xong chuyển lại thành 1 layout để tiện cho việc diy (ủi hoặc cnc). Sau đó share cụ ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> không biết bác nhất sơn làm cái này thuơng mại hay là share cho mọi người tự làm bob vậy


em check xong ko lỗi lầm gì thì em share file mạch, ai muốn làm để dùng thì làm hoặc share nhau, ko kinh doanh là okies
em sẽ làm nhiều, ai muốn DIY em sẽ share

b.r

----------

emptyhb, h-d, hung1706, ppgas, Ryan, solero, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## ppgas

> em check xong ko lỗi lầm gì thì em share file mạch, ai muốn làm để dùng thì làm hoặc share nhau, ko kinh doanh là okies
> em sẽ làm nhiều, ai muốn DIY em sẽ share
> 
> b.r


Làm nhiều thì cho mình ké 2 cái nhé NS. Cảm ơn.

----------


## nhatson

> Làm nhiều thì cho mình ké 2 cái nhé NS. Cảm ơn.


PCB rồi về tự hàn nhé ah

----------


## thuhanoi

Hehe, bác nhatson đặt giúp luôn mình 2 bo nhé, chi phí mình lo nhé, rất cám ơn

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, bác nhatson đặt giúp luôn mình 2 bo nhé, chi phí mình lo nhé, rất cám ơn


hehe, di nhiên là em sẽ đòi tiền PCB roài  :Smile: 
nhưng mà đề test xem có vấn đề gì ko đã ợ

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ppgas

> PCB rồi về tự hàn nhé ah


Thôi toi, nếu phải tự hàn thì bó chíu...

----------


## emptyhb

Bác nhatson test xong cho em đăng ký 2 bo nhé!

----------


## nhatson

> Bác nhatson test xong cho em đăng ký 2 bo nhé!


cụ tự hàn okies?

----------


## emptyhb

> cụ tự hàn okies?


Em tự hàn được cụ ơi!

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

bo mẫu có rồi, test thôi

----------

duonghoang, emptyhb, h-d, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## solero

> bo mẫu có rồi, test thôi


Lót dép chờ .. mùi thơm của PCB nướng.

----------


## h-d

PCB đẹp quá

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cụ đặt mạch ở đâu thế cụ, mạch làm đẹp thiệt :-p

----------


## tranhung123456

bác selero làm Bo Mach3 nếu thành công thì làm nhiều thương mại anh em diển đàn ủng hộ

----------


## nhatson

hàn xong, làm tủ điện test thaoi

----------

emptyhb, h-d, linhdt1121, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Quá đẹp - mà không hiểu sao cụ dùng 2 cái biến áp

----------


## nhatson

> Quá đẹp - mà không hiểu sao cụ dùng 2 cái biến áp


nguồn với máy tính cách li với nguồn IO ah, bob china có cái cho cắm usb để lấy nguồn từ máy tính, và cách ly luôn với nguồn IO
vì muốn open nên dùng 2 biến áp, ko em mua cái nguồn cách li của china , trông nó như cái relay, sẽ đạt mục dích là cách ly 2 nguồn, chi phí same same

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> --- Cụ đặt mạch ở đâu thế cụ, mạch làm đẹp thiệt :-p


tung của ah, sao kim cũng đẹp mà nhưng HASL ko ổn định bằng CHINA, 1 2 năm hàn vẫn ngấu

----------

duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

china 1năm rưỡi


sao kim 2 năm, sao kim HASL cũng tốt để lâu vậy mà chưa sao, có điều lâu lâu có lô bị out

----------

duonghoang, ghoang

----------


## nhatson

@ghoang, khác nhau ah, cái hình cụ đưa là ARM còn cái pcb là dspic  :Smile:

----------


## ghoang

> 


Cái này có phải là BLDC driver không bác? Nhìn quen quen,

----------


## nhatson

stm32 foc pmsm, single shunt , em làm thử nghiệm 2013, cái ko ổn nhất là mấy con nguồn , nếu bị overshot là tèo con nguồn + con stm32, chưa có quởn làm lại

----------


## ghoang

> @ghoang, khác nhau ah, cái hình cụ đưa là ARM còn cái pcb là dspic


Yes STM32, mà sao giống nhau thế nhỉ. Em định làm thử nhưng nhiều linh kiện trên đó không biết nó là con gì, có mua được ờ vn không. Nếu không vấn đề gì bác có thể share sch?

----------


## nhatson

> Yes STM32, mà sao giống nhau thế nhỉ. Em định làm thử nhưng nhiều linh kiện trên đó không biết nó là con gì, có mua được ờ vn không. Nếu không vấn đề gì bác có thể share sch?


phiền cụ ghoang post 1 bài , nội dung là giờ hiện tại trên máy cụ nhé, em post sau cụ mà ko biết sao post em trước cụ

----------


## solero

Dùng em này cho gọn mạch cụ ơi: http://www.dientu4u.com/product/1063...5LS-1W-5V.html

----------

nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

> tung của ah, sao kim cũng đẹp mà nhưng HASL ko ổn định bằng CHINA, 1 2 năm hàn vẫn ngấu


--- Thấy cụ mới vẽ xong đây mà sao đặt bên China nhanh vậy cụ, ko biết cụ đặt ở đâu vậy? Em toàn đặt Kha Thành, nhanh mà xài cũng tạm, mạch ở đây xác định là dùng 1 lần, ko hút gỡ ra được @@, về HASL thì quá dởm, em toàn phết mỡ hàn lên hàn thôi :-p

----------


## nhatson

> --- Thấy cụ mới vẽ xong đây mà sao đặt bên China nhanh vậy cụ, ko biết cụ đặt ở đâu vậy? Em toàn đặt Kha Thành, nhanh mà xài cũng tạm, mạch ở đây xác định là dùng 1 lần, ko hút gỡ ra được @@, về HASL thì quá dởm, em toàn phết mỡ hàn lên hàn thôi :-p


gần 2 tuần, em gởi đi hôm 9 tháng 3 thì phải

----------


## katerman

Sẵn đây em xin hỏi các bác trang web trong nước bán dây điện 24awg- loại nhiều sợi ạ, em kéo dây cho mấy con step ạ, Nhờ bác gồ rồi mà chưa được,  :Smile:

----------


## linhdt1121

Tung của thì các bác tham khảo đây này, nếu số lượng khoảng 10 pcb/ lần thì giá khá ok, chất lượng kháhttp://www.pnlabvn.com/price

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Tung của thì các bác tham khảo đây này, nếu số lượng khoảng 10 pcb/ lần thì giá khá ok, chất lượng kháhttp://www.pnlabvn.com/price


giá tính bằng web chính xác luôn hay gởi file báo lại ah?

----------


## linhdt1121

> giá tính bằng web chính xác luôn hay gởi file báo lại ah?


Giá gần sát luôn,  trước em đặt 1 lần giá web. 411k, giá thanh toán sau cùng 419k
Cụ có thể gửi file em đặt giúp cho. 
Em đặt cách đây khoảng 6 tháng

----------


## nhatson

> Giá gần sát luôn,  trước em đặt 1 lần giá web. 411k, giá thanh toán sau cùng 419k
> Cụ có thể gửi file em đặt giúp cho. 
> Em đặt cách đây khoảng 6 tháng


8x15cm em tính ra là 160k cho 1 pcs với số lượng 30pcs
ko rẻ ợ

----------


## linhdt1121

Sao max vậy cụ.



Em nghĩ cụ test ok thì khá nhiều ng quan tâm board này, số lượng 50pcs 1 lần em nghĩ có khi vẫn ko đủ ý.
Mà số lượng càng lớn thì càng rẻ,  phí setup ko đổi mà
Nếu đc mai cụ cứ gửi file, em đặt giúp xem nó báo giá cụ thể ra sao.
Mạch của em đặt đây ợ

----------


## nhatson

em cũng bấm như cụ mà nó ra 5t lận, như cụ tính là rẻ đấy ah
em mới bấm lại, chắc nãy bấm nhầm 150 thay vì phải là 15  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## linhdt1121

Em chưa đặt 2 lớp bao giờ nên ko rõ lắm.
Em thử so sánh 2 lớp vs 1 lớp mà nó ko chênh nhau nhiều, ko biết nó có tính phụ phí gì ko nhưng như mạch 1 lớp em đặt thì giá khá ok. Thời gian thì khoảng 2 tuần là có hàng về.

----------


## nhatson

> Em chưa đặt 2 lớp bao giờ nên ko rõ lắm.
> Em thử so sánh 2 lớp vs 1 lớp mà nó ko chênh nhau nhiều, ko biết nó có tính phụ phí gì ko nhưng như mạch 1 lớp em đặt thì giá khá ok. Thời gian thì khoảng 2 tuần là có hàng về.


chỗ em đặt thì mắc gấp đôi, đã bao gồm chi phí door to door, có làm chỗ rẻ hơn,mạch vẫn đẹp nhưng lỗ xuyên via ko ổn định, bỏ mạch ko ít nên cũng sợ

----------


## linhdt1121

> chỗ em đặt thì mắc gấp đôi, đã bao gồm chi phí door to door, có làm chỗ rẻ hơn,mạch vẫn đẹp nhưng lỗ xuyên via ko ổn định, bỏ mạch ko ít nên cũng sợ


Chỗ này cũng free cửa đến cửa cụ ah.
Chất lượng 2 lớp cũng khá ok, em chưa đặt nhưng có sài qua, do ng khác đặt rồi chia lại.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Chỗ này cũng free cửa đến cửa cụ ah.
> Chất lượng 2 lớp cũng khá ok, em chưa đặt nhưng có sài qua, do ng khác đặt rồi chia lại.


em ở sì gòn mờ cụ, chổ này hà lội, em sẽ phải trả thêm phí express 
hôm nào cụ chộp em cái hình mạch hai mặt chỗ này nếu cụ có nhé

thanks cụ

----------


## nhatson

chít điện được roài

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## solero

> chít điện được roài


2 cái cục nguồn chà bá lại còn lệch nhau nữa nhìn ghét quá đê

----------


## Gamo

Cha NS này giàu quá...

----------


## nhatson

> Cha NS này giàu quá...


cơ mà giàu nhất thế giới mí chục năm nay làm IT thì phải

----------


## nhatson

> 2 cái cục nguồn chà bá lại còn lệch nhau nữa nhìn ghét quá đê


có gắng nâng mật độ linh kiện lên đó mà

----------


## linhdt1121

> em ở sì gòn mờ cụ, chổ này hà lội, em sẽ phải trả thêm phí express 
> hôm nào cụ chộp em cái hình mạch hai mặt chỗ này nếu cụ có nhé
> 
> thanks cụ


Để hôm nào về em chộp rồi gởi cụ sau ah, h em ko có nhà

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

news
output xyzab pass
chagerpum pass
output 1 pass
output 2 pass

be cont

----------

emptyhb, linhdt1121, solero

----------


## solero

> news
> output xyzab pass
> chagerpum pass
> output 1 pass
> output 2 pass
> 
> be cont


Có cái gì fail chưa cụ?

----------


## linhdt1121

Còn role vs pwm cụ chích nốt đi

----------


## nhatson

news, charge pump bị noise, đang thay đổi linh kiện để xử lí
pwm to analog xong ah

b.r

----------


## CKD

> news, charge pump bị noise, đang thay đổi linh kiện để xử lí
> pwm to analog xong ah


Chuyên gia như cụ NS mà còn bị thiếu sót.. không lường hết được tình huống thì nói gì tới mấy bác nghiệp dư.
Cái gì cũng phải test rồi mới hoàn thiện dần được.. không gấp không gấp.

----------


## solero

> news, charge pump bị noise, đang thay đổi linh kiện để xử lí
> pwm to analog xong ah
> 
> b.r


Dùng linh hiện hịn quá nên bị noise đấy cụ. :Cool:

----------


## Ga con

Cái charge pump cụ dùng osc soi sau con opto thấy dạng sóng méo nghiêm trọng, em cũng đã bị rồi.
Tần số 12,5kHz opto thường chạy không ngon rồi. Có khi cụ phải nâng cấp nó lên. Các version sau này em làm ngược lại, qua charge pum rồi em mới cho qua opto thấy chạy ổn hơn nhiều.

PWM to analog em thấy kém tuyến tính quá. Chạy máy phay tạm được nhưng cho máy tiện thì thua, lại bị phụ thuộc vào máy tính nhiều (điện áp ra + dòng ra của cổng LPT các máy khác nhau thì khác nhau rất xa, nên ảnh hưởng rõ rệt đến analog). Em không kịp comment cụ dùng loại frequency to analog dùng LM331 khá rẻ mà ổn hơn nhiều, em đang dùng cái này.

Thanls.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CKD

> Cái charge pump cụ dùng osc soi sau con opto thấy dạng sóng méo nghiêm trọng, em cũng đã bị rồi.
> Tần số 12,5kHz opto thường chạy không ngon rồi. Có khi cụ phải nâng cấp nó lên. Các version sau này em làm ngược lại, qua charge pum rồi em mới cho qua opto thấy chạy ổn hơn nhiều.
> 
> PWM to analog em thấy kém tuyến tính quá. Chạy máy phay tạm được nhưng cho máy tiện thì thua, lại bị phụ thuộc vào máy tính nhiều (điện áp ra + dòng ra của cổng LPT các máy khác nhau thì khác nhau rất xa, nên ảnh hưởng rõ rệt đến analog). Em không kịp comment cụ dùng loại frequency to analog dùng LM331 khá rẻ mà ổn hơn nhiều, em đang dùng cái này.


Cụ nói chí phải.
Không nhớ rỏ schema của NS thế nào.. chứ mình dùng thì.
- Tất cả đều sau buffer, nên áp ra ổn định rồi
- Chargepump xong mới tới opto rồi kéo relay. Với thêm con tụ vào cho nó ổn định, dập noise nếu có. Chơi transitor thôi cho nó không quá nhạy hehe.
- PWM thì sau buffer, nên áp ra cũng ổn định. Vụ tuyến tính nếu dùng IC chuyên thì ngon, còn dùng opamp thì phi tuyến rồi.. vì dựa trên mạch tích phân nên nó vậy.

- Máy tiện thì hiện tại.. nếu không chơi tới mức tiện ren thì tốc độ cũng không quá quan trọng. Nếu vẫn PWM-VFD để tiện ren thì nên qua giảm tốc để tăng lực & moment quán tính của motor, ít bị ảnh hưởng tốc độ khi gặp tải kết hợp với ăn dao mỏng thì vẫn tạm chấp nhận được.
- Ngon hơn nữa thì chơi servo kéo spindle, dùng step dir để đồng bộ luôn là ngon  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

1. ngõ ra em đệm bằng 541 trước khi làm thêm việc gì nữa
2. analog tàm tạm thôi, cơ bản chỉnh được tốc độ khi phay
3. charge pump xử sau, gắn vào tủ điện rồi chạy thủ vài thứ xem con vấn đề gì lôi ra mần 1 thể

----------


## nhatson

máy đang chạy, ko tháo bob ra nghịch được, dành làm con khác, thay đổi trị số chargepump coi sao
tụ nguồn panasonic FC lun xem chất âm máy chạy thía nào

----------


## solero

> máy đang chạy, ko tháo bob ra nghịch được, dành làm con khác, thay đổi trị số chargepump coi sao
> tụ nguồn panasonic FC lun xem chất âm máy chạy thía nào


Panasonic FC thì máy chạy nghe ngọt ngào lắm.

----------


## nhatson

news mar 25 2016
chargepum đã hết noise

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

test sơ bộ đã hoàn thành, đây là schematic

pcb chuẩn dxf
BOB_s-r05 dxf.zip
chú ý, file PCB vui lòng ko sử dụng cho mục đích thương mại, thanks

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, emptyhb, Ga con, ghoang, ppgas, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## emptyhb

PCB này với cái bản bác đặt khác gì không? nếu dư PCB cho em đăng ký 2 bộ (Bao gồm đủ linh kiện để hàn) với bác nhé!

----------


## nhatson

> PCB này với cái bản bác đặt khác gì không? nếu dư PCB cho em đăng ký 2 bộ (Bao gồm đủ linh kiện để hàn) với bác nhé!


file này là của PCB em đặt làm, vài hôm nữa em sẽ làm file hd , sẽ có vài chỗ phải thay đổi bằng thủ công 
bob xài dây bấm jack, t3 em mới có dây , em thay hết cho mấy con máy nhà em ko vấn đề gì em sẽ chuyền giao ah

b.r

----------

emptyhb, haignition

----------


## hanasimitai

> Panasonic FC thì máy chạy nghe ngọt ngào lắm.


Tụ này ở SG chổ nào bán hả bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Tụ này ở SG chổ nào bán hả bác.


sài gòn ko, có vài shop online ở hà nội có ah
sieuthiav.net chẳng hạn

b.r

----------


## linhdt1121

To nhatson.
Đây là mạch 2 lớp của pnlab, đt của em cùi quá ko chụp rõ via đc nhưng em dùng thì chưa gặp trường hợp nào mà xuyên lỗ bị đứt cả, mà bên đó cam kết mạch nào lỗi hoàn tiền hoặc làm bổ sung free cụ ah

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> To nhatson.
> Đây là mạch 2 lớp của pnlab, đt của em cùi quá ko chụp rõ via đc nhưng em dùng thì chưa gặp trường hợp nào mà xuyên lỗ bị đứt cả, mà bên đó cam kết mạch nào lỗi hoàn tiền hoặc làm bổ sung free cụ ah


thanks cu, em lên khoạch đặt thử coi sao, em đang đặt đắt gần gấp dôi so với pnalb

em ko sợ PCB hòng, vấn đề ở chỗ lkiện gắn lên đó giá trị hơn nhiều, mà nó giở chứng thì... khổ đời lắm  :Frown:

----------


## Ga con

@cụ Nhatson: cụ đặt ở Etech PCB, SG xem sao. Mấy ông bạn e hay đặt, bảo OK hơn SK, mà em chưa thử. 5,6 năm trước e có đặt thử thấy kém hơn SK, nhưng giờ SK làm chán quá, lại đắt nữa.
Mạch PNLab nhìn ngoại hình em thấy không ưng rồi, không biết sao. Phủ xanh loang lổ thế kia, hic.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

có cụ nào có nhu cầu BOB này phiên bản 1 mặt để dễ diy ko? ah, vote dùm em để em có động lực layout roài share
thanks cả nhà

----------

emptyhb, haignition, huyquynhbk, Minh Phúc, thuhanoi

----------


## solero

> To nhatson.
> Đây là mạch 2 lớp của pnlab, đt của em cùi quá ko chụp rõ via đc nhưng em dùng thì chưa gặp trường hợp nào mà xuyên lỗ bị đứt cả, mà bên đó cam kết mạch nào lỗi hoàn tiền hoặc làm bổ sung free cụ ah


Chất lượng mạch ngoài việc via không đứt còn liên quan đến vụ rút linh kiện ra pad có đi theo chân lk không ke ke.

Theo cảm quan mạch trên chất lượng không tốt cho lắm. Mực phủ không đều nhìn loang lổ.




> có cụ nào có nhu cầu BOB này phiên bản 1 mặt để dễ diy ko? ah, vote dùm em để em có động lực layout roài share
> thanks cả nhà


Linh kiện dán đã được chuẩn hóa rồi. Cụ nên cứ 2 mặt cho gọn, Hàn thì luyện mắt tí là ngon he he.

----------


## hanasimitai

> sài gòn ko, có vài shop online ở hà nội có ah
> sieuthiav.net chẳng hạn
> 
> b.r


Chỗ đó thì em vẫn hay mua. Em nghĩ sài gòn cũng có chứ!!

----------


## nhatson

> Chỗ đó thì em vẫn hay mua. Em nghĩ sài gòn cũng có chứ!!


sì gòn thì em chịu, tụ gấu hơn thì có, ghé dũng audio trương định ah

----------


## solero

> Chỗ đó thì em vẫn hay mua. Em nghĩ sài gòn cũng có chứ!!


STAV toàn hàng dởm hàng nhái.

----------


## thuhanoi

> có cụ nào có nhu cầu BOB này phiên bản 1 mặt để dễ diy ko? ah, vote dùm em để em có động lực layout roài share
> thanks cả nhà


Rảnh rổi tiếp tục dự án inverter 2000Hz đi cụ, chứ BOB thì 2 lớp ngon chán rồi, ai thích thì dồn lại đặt mạch 1 lượt là ok

----------

nhatson

----------


## hanasimitai

> sì gòn thì em chịu, tụ gấu hơn thì có, ghé dũng audio trương định ah


Vâng cảm ơn bác. để em xem là có chịu được nhiệt không.

----------


## hanasimitai

> STAV toàn hàng dởm hàng nhái.


cái này thì em ko biet.

----------


## nhatson

> STAV toàn hàng dởm hàng nhái.


nhập china thôi, bên đó bán thế nào thì mềnh chịu thoai
có 1 chú nào nữa ý, nhập japan, nhưng giá căng, củng ít người chịu được nhiệt vì nó lỡ cỡ, giá căng thì lại chơi hàng ... mắc tiền hẳn, panasonic FC hay sanyo os con cơ bản là đồ tốt thôi nó có phải là dòng sản phẩm sinh ra để bán mắc đâu mờ

----------


## linhdt1121

> @cụ Nhatson: cụ đặt ở Etech PCB, SG xem sao. Mấy ông bạn e hay đặt, bảo OK hơn SK, mà em chưa thử. 5,6 năm trước e có đặt thử thấy kém hơn SK, nhưng giờ SK làm chán quá, lại đắt nữa.
> Mạch PNLab nhìn ngoại hình em thấy không ưng rồi, không biết sao. Phủ xanh loang lổ thế kia, hic.
> 
> Thanks.


Ah mà hình như em quên ko nói là pnlab chỉ làm dịch vụ rồi chuyển trung quốc làm ah.
Cái mạch kia có thể do em vứt trong thùng, bị dầu chảy vào lên bị, trước khi chụp em còn phải mang cọ xà phòng 
Mặt dưới ko có dầu thấy cũng bt mà

----------


## Ga con

Dầu nó cũng không thể tan lớp sơn phủ xanh được cụ ạ, cọ rửa cũng không ăn thua. Lớp phủ xanh đó là dạng keo Epoxy, chỉ có thể tróc ra thôi, còn lại các loại hóa chất không ăn thua, nhiệt cũng rất khó làm hỏng nó (fibre hoặc đường đồng sẽ đi trước).

Ngoài ra nhìn chỗ khác có thể đánh giá, lỗ via khoan lệch méo xẹo thế kia thì...

Cái này em hơi nghi ngờ, vì mạch bọn e cũng đặt làm chung bên TQ về, thấy chất lượng hơn hẳn làm trong nước. Cũng có thể TQ cũng có nhiều loại này nọ khác nhau. Giá thì e thấy OK nhưng chất lượng nhìn bằng mắt thì em thấy chắc cỡ PCB24 thôi.

Thanks.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> file này là của PCB em đặt làm, vài hôm nữa em sẽ làm file hd , sẽ có vài chỗ phải thay đổi bằng thủ công 
> bob xài dây bấm jack, t3 em mới có dây , em thay hết cho mấy con máy nhà em ko vấn đề gì em sẽ chuyền giao ah
> 
> b.r


Cụ nhatson cho em xin file gerber đã fix đc ko, em làm chuột xem sao, cụ nào hn có nhu cầu thì đăng ký rồi em chia lại, dự định khoảng 15pcs.

----------


## solero

Theo em hàng Industrial không nên tham rẻ quá. Đôi khi hám vài chục ngàn tiền PCB lại mất con dao vài trăm ngàn + phải đền phôi vài triệu.

----------


## Tiến Nam

Bác có thể chia sẻ file altium hay gerber file không để em phay.để thế này em không biết chuyển hic.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác có thể chia sẻ file altium hay gerber file không để em phay.để thế này em không biết chuyển hic.


BMP cụ chuyển thành gcode được ko?

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ nhatson cho em xin file gerber đã fix đc ko, em làm chuột xem sao, cụ nào hn có nhu cầu thì đăng ký rồi em chia lại, dự định khoảng 15pcs.


em cắm lên máy chạy xong đã nhé
b.r

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## nhatson

dào mộ topic
mãi mới có tâm trạng để gắn vào chạy thử

----------

anhcos, CKD, duonghoang, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## solero

Chưa thấy khói cụ ơi.

----------


## anhcos

Chỉ có 1 rờ le thôi hả nhatson, con này bi nhiêu thiệt hại đây?

----------


## nhatson

relay cho chargepump . đóng điện cho tủ điện khi máy tính đã vào mach3. còn relay ngoài em thích dùng ssr hơn

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

Túm gọn những điều cần khi làm BOB

1. nguồn cách li tích hợp cho logic và nguồn cách li 12V cho input
2. có cổng ra 5V logic phòng trường hợp cần gắn thêm mạch logic
3. dây nối trên BOB là jack sẽ tiện hơn domino
4. có charpump đóng relay
5. có pwm analog để dk tốc độ spindle

tạm vậy đã

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## solero

> Túm gọn những điều cần khi làm BOB
> 
> 1. nguồn cách li tích hợp cho logic và nguồn cách li 12V cho input
> 2. có cổng ra 5V logic phòng trường hợp cần gắn thêm mạch logic
> 3. dây nối trên BOB là jack sẽ tiện hơn domino
> 4. có charpump đóng relay
> 5. có pwm analog để dk tốc độ spindle
> 
> tạm vậy đã


Đây là v2 à cụ?

----------


## nhatson

@ solero , em ghi chú những BOB cho router 3 trục cần chú ý có những gì, có mấy cái đó mí tiện lợi ah

----------


## solero

> 3. dây nối trên BOB là jack sẽ tiện hơn domino


Cái này có dây bấm sẵn dạng bọc nhiễu không cụ? Thực sự em không khoái cái dây rời kia cho lắm.

----------


## CKD

Bọc nhiễu, nếu hệ thống không có ground tốt sẽ có hại hơn có lợi.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này có dây bấm sẵn dạng bọc nhiễu không cụ? Thực sự em không khoái cái dây rời kia cho lắm.


em sẽ thêm vào V2 đường earth ground và dây tín hiệu bọc giáp nối earth  ground

----------


## solero

> em sẽ thêm vào V2 đường earth ground và dây tín hiệu bọc giáp nối earth  ground


Đây là điều mà em mong muốn.

Cụ CKD không thọc gậy bánh xe nhá!

----------


## CKD

Chuyên dùng dây tín hiệu có giáp nè, dùng cả dây cặp xoắn, lúc nào có tác dụng, lúc nào không... rất rỏ  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Lục được cái ảnh, dây tín hiệu có áo nhôm, có dây ground riêng, không phải loại bọc giáp lưới.
Dù là nối chung Vcc hay Gnd thì vẫn dùng thành cặp + & - cho các IO của driver.

----------


## dassault

thêm một sự lựa chon nữa

----------

